# GSDs of the house.



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

We love em! Just thought I'd show you guys some of our shepherds. I'm sure there are a bunch of shepherd owners on here that wouldn't mind seeing them 

Cinder. She's the old woman. I think she's 7 here, but she's 9 now.










Mister. He passed this winter. 









Cruz. I think he's 8 here, but he's 10 now.








He runs the show.

Moreee...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Beautiful. 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

They are beautiful! GSDs are always though.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

They are so gorgeous!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

What beautiful dogs. The GSD is such a lovely dog. So good-looking and so very versatile.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

I love love love them! I am sorry about Mister. He was magnificent!

What I love about shepherds is how different they all are. I've never seen two alike.

To follow suit..








My Sierra last summer at 4 months








And here is my beautiful Sierra at 1 year old. (She is 1 year 4 months now)








And last, Spike and Sierra laying around per usual. 


Any one else have a favorite shepherd?

And one other thing, I reviewed some old forum topics about this, but since we are talking GSDs, I am worried that Spike is maybe showing signs of bad hips (the vet thinks that this is maybe why he was dropped off at the shelter).

The next step is xrays, but I am wondering if there is anything else I can do to keep his hips healthy, or is it just a matter of time?? He gets plenty of exercise (which is why I worry that he never runs, doesn't go more than a fast trot). What about dietary supplements? 


Thanks!


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

My girl Pandora at 8 weeks old:










This was right before she had to be taken to the vet for parvo 

Yay all better










Hanging out at one of our favorite parks, I love this pic because the trees seem to go on forever.










She is about 1 year and 3 months old here










(few more incoming)


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

This is my newly adopted shepherd mix of some sort, she is about 9 weeks old:










Her name is Pyrrha (thought it was fitting with Pandora being the older of the two).



















One of Pandora and her buddy Cain who is 5 months old.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Aw, poor little Pandora had parvo?? That is so sad!

Pyrrha looks like she is going to be a big girl!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Line of fire I think your dogs are all lovely. 
Sorry to hear about your old guy. It is so hard to say Good bye.


----------



## Dorkface<3 (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a german shepherd.


----------



## customdogcards (Aug 25, 2008)

Cinder, Sierra, Pandora and Pyrrha (great names) are beautiful and so sorry about Mister. The downside of being a dogs best friend is eventually losing them to old age. I'll never get over losing Patches a few years ago--it was a terrible loss for me. He was really the joy of my life and he will always be missed.


----------



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

Try glucosomine for your sweetheart. It helps, honest. It at least relieves pressure. THey do make hip treats, but they're mostly a dog treat with glucosomine. Just put a pill in dinner for them. 

Also, here are others. SOrry it took so long, school got crazy with homecoming. lol.

Bay. German show lines. She's a sweetheart. 









Paul. Cruz's son.









Cinder in a bait stack. She's a show girl.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance, but what's a bait stack?


----------



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

Don't worry about it. You know what a stack is right? It's where you, the handler, place the dogs feet that make it's body and outline look the best to the judge. That is, as up to the breed standard and the dog can be. It also helps when the judge goes over the dog. There are certain things that you can do to make the dog look like it has more rear when it doesn't or more front when he doesn't. It's the first impression that the judge gets before he examines your dog. Most dogs stand with their hocks aligned, but shepherds have their leg brought inward. She is standing in the perfect position for a shepherd there. 

Now having said that, a bait stack pretty much the same thing. But there is an exception. You hold a treat and show it to the dog firstly. Next, you give the command. Mostly people use "step" "fix it" or "move" lol. But, you give the command and a well trained dog will put their feet right where they should be, and they'll look exactly as they did when you put them there by hand. But it takes forever to train a dog to do this well lol. 

Let me know if I confused you, and where I lost you. I'll clarify.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Okay, I understand. So it's just like a regular stack, but with a bribe?  Just kidding. Thanks for the explanation. I've always wondered how dogs remember _exactly_ where their feet and shoulders were the last time -- or, for that matter, how their handlers remember.


----------



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah it's just something you get used to lol. After the dog is shown for a while though, they usually associate the word, "stay" with how their feet are placed. So when you stop them from their gait, and tell them "stay" (so they set their front feet) they also know that stay means their feet are placed a certain way and voila!


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

Beautiful dogs everyone.. I love german shepards, espcially when they are puppies!! Sooo cute! Sorry for your loss of Mister. 

BTW... Does GSD mean German Shepard Dog?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

allison said:


> BTW... Does GSD mean German Shepard Dog?


Yup, German Shepherd Dog.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not a GSD owner but I loved seeing them!!!  Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Ryuu (Sep 9, 2008)

I love my german, but wow, talk about tough to handle. Her name is sheeba, and she was born on april first, which would make her about six months.

This first one was when we first got her I believe, and the second was taken a month or two ago


REally bbad quality lo.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Ryuu, your puppy is very cute. Is she 6 months now? This is the perfect time to start some obedience training/puppy classes. It will really help with her tugging at the leash as it will teach you how to walk her. And it will help her with socialization.

Looks like she is a long haired German shepherd., but hard to tell with the pictures being so grainy. Do you know if she will have a long coat?

Very cute!!


----------



## kellytoonces (Sep 5, 2008)

Igor Smokey Stasi and Pappilion


----------



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

lizalots said:


> Ryuu, your puppy is very cute. Is she 6 months now? This is the perfect time to start some obedience training/puppy classes. It will really help with her tugging at the leash as it will teach you how to walk her. And it will help her with socialization.
> 
> Looks like she is a long haired German shepherd., but hard to tell with the pictures being so grainy. Do you know if she will have a long coat?
> 
> Very cute!!



I think you can tell by either the hair on the hocks or their eyes at 3 weeks. I hear that the eyes are different from those of a stock coat at about 3-4 weeks of age. I'm not sure what is dfferent about them. Color or something. She looks like she may actually be a plush coat. Longer than stock, shorter and fluffier than an LH. I really like the plush look. I'm Jealous! 

And your dogs are just GOREGEOUS, kelly! I love them! I really like the one on the bottom right. So regal looking, and he's got a really nice head and earset. <33


----------



## kellytoonces (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks! line of fire ,that is actually a female ,shes out of a solid black import who was a working Police dog and a competition dog ,shes a little spit fire














V Hoby Von Der Roberberg SchH 3 kk1a


----------



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh geez I'm sorry! It's hard to tell from a headshot. She is beautiful. I really like the import look. Mister (one of the first dogs posted) was an import. I have another of him if you'd like to see him. His head reminded me of hers. I'm just used to Bay, who has a leaner head.


----------



## kellytoonces (Sep 5, 2008)

yes your dogs are beautiful!! Mister has very classic looks I would love to see more pics of him!!


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I suppose I should post the new addition. His name is ****, white GSD and Pandora's best new buddy.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

How old is ****?


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

**** is 11 months old! He's still a big baby.


----------



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

It was a rainy day, but here are a couple. 
Misterrrr with his favorite toy... The kong! He wouldn't destroy it, but he destroyed everything else lol.


----------

